# Montreal Fall 2015 Competition



## Catchycuber (Sep 16, 2015)

I was just curious about if there is going to be a competition in Montreal during the fall like last year. If so, I would like there to be Skewb but idk. :tu

By the way, I now realize this is in the wrong category. Sorry :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 16, 2015)

My reaction to this thread: "Wuuuuut, there's actually a competition in Montreal this fall?! Who the hell is organizing it? Oh, it's just another person who's asking for one..."

The answer (as far as I know) is very probably not.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 16, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> My reaction to this thread: "Wuuuuut, there's actually a competition in Montreal this fall?! Who the hell is organizing it? Oh, it's just another person who's asking for one..."
> 
> The answer (as far as I know) is very probably not.



dammit me too...I was so excited for about 5 seconds...


----------

